# Demo 8 & 7 downhill racing results



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

Just wondering, anyone using & having a good results racing demo 7 / 8 at any downhill championships? (sponsored or privateer) Is it competitive compared to other brands?

I saw just one demo 7 tatoo colour with SC forks on Earthed 5 bonus dvd - i think it was on the rock garden section at Vigo, UCI DH championships. The other bikes mostly are sundays, v10s, m3s, glorys, etc. (Specialized = very rare, I wonder why)



*sorry if i post this in wrong place, if so, please move to forums/manufacturers/specialized


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Good call, I have seen a couple in local races recently SRC winter series and they rail really nice. But yeah, you dont see alot compared to the others.
Great bike! Looks sweet and is tough!


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

i race mine, it does good, i see quite a few on the Mt. States cups here in colorado, but i see a lot more v10s than anything else and quite a few 303s, i would love to have one of those, there are also quite a few glorys, but those are all pretty standard ( expensive) DH specific race sleds, but if your asking can you demo race... yes!


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

How about the uci/world championships? Are there sponsored / privateers riders competing? It's strange that a big company like specialized doesn't compete there, as the other big brands compete and the well publicized global media (dvds, mags, webs etc)

I'm currently racing a 06 demo8 locally, master (30-35) class, but the track are not that extreme in my country. 4 of my friends are also racing the 07 demo 8. I'm happy with my bike, still the best for my needs & taste. Just wonder how it compared to others, lets say the dw-link sundays that they say can carry speed out of corner and g-outs... or v10 that has more rearward wheelpath... and i know that the riders matters most (90%+) but is that 10% or 5% matters?

cheers


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

i think recently in the src winter series races i have seen mostly demos and socoms. they seem to do pretty good. i would prefer the demo 7 but that is because it will travel 7.75" with the removal of that little spacer and i prefer the build on the 7.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I got my Demo 8 about two weeks ago and havent had the chance to really ride it yet, but I do plan on racing it in the upcoming SRC event. Locally the Demo 7&8, Socom, Sunday seem to be the most dominant in DH racing. Although theres not a lot of terrain in socal to see the big bikes get really beat up. A lot of guys here are riding the WC Sunday in that shiny green. But honestly I think the Demo would do great on a higher level in DH racing- just seems specialized doesnt care to much about it IMHO. Would be nice to see though..

Beyond the Sunday I'd get the M6. My Demo 8 is more than enough right now. You can never have enough DH/FR rigs!

If I remember correctly these would be the bikes I notice most.

3 04'-06' Demo 8
3 07' Demo 7
2 07'-08' Demo 8
5 Socoms
6 Sundays 
everything else just kind of scatters, a few Turners also show up


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

b15mo said:


> Just wondering, anyone using & having a good results racing demo 7 / 8 at any downhill championships? (sponsored or privateer) Is it competitive compared to other brands?
> 
> I saw just one demo 7 tatoo colour with SC forks on Earthed 5 bonus dvd - i think it was on the rock garden section at Vigo, UCI DH championships. The other bikes mostly are sundays, v10s, m3s, glorys, etc. (Specialized = very rare, I wonder why)
> 
> ...


I have seen a couple of bike mags with pictures of them but they are completely raced out as in typical peaty style. also the ones I have seen are always raw, maybe paint to shed weight?


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

i am pretty sure that a few years back Kyle Straight did some what decent on the W.C tour on a demo 8 i think, but he has since become a freerider that boosts!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Even Turpin did very well in NORBA pro DH in 2006 on a Demo 8. So did Curtis Keene (Cane Creek).


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Specialized no longer supports/sponsors gravity events.

The rider is the competitive part, not the bike. Look at Sanjay.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I race a Demo 7 locally in Women's Expert. Small class, but I would've finished 6th in Pro women at the last one (including Melissa Buhl 1st and Claire Buchar 2nd).

I think not too many people race them because they are heavy (the rear end is a freaking tank).


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

Had a 02 Big Hit that i would never want race. Got a new Demo 8 last year and won
the first race I entered at Keystone.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

bigEhit said:


> i think recently in the src winter series races i have seen mostly demos and socoms. they seem to do pretty good. i would prefer the demo 7 but that is because it will travel 7.75" with the removal of that little spacer and i prefer the build on the 7.


are you talking about the spacer on the DHX 5.0 coil? Why is that on there to begin with? I might take mine off if there is no point to it


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

I raced my '07 all of last season in 30+ Ex and loved it once I got used to it, I've owned quite a few bikes and consider the Demo the best to date. It would run over just about anything, cornered well and was twice as stable on the ground and in the air as anything I've ridden.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

aword4you said:


> I race a Demo 7 locally in Women's Expert. Small class, but I would've finished 6th in Pro women at the last one (including Melissa Buhl 1st and Claire Buchar 2nd).
> 
> I think not too many people race them because they are heavy (the rear end is a freaking tank).
> 
> View attachment 331521


not many chicks rail like that! makes me so proud!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> I raced my '07 all of last season in 30+ Ex and loved it once I got used to it, I've owned quite a few bikes and consider the Demo the best to date. It would run over just about anything, cornered well and was twice as stable on the ground and in the air as anything I've ridden.


.... and then you sold it. Ha I'm in the same boat with you Josh. sold my demo too. But luckily I picked up a GT DHi for this season.

Demo's pretty much dominate out here in Colorado. The rankings probably go like

1- Demos
2 - 303s
3 - Glorys
4 - Sundays


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

anybody raced 2006 demo 8s, are they that heavy compared to the 2007/2008 demos?


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

I broke a 06 and got a 07. By switching only the frame i lost 2 lbs. The 07 design is way better for racing. I have a 08 now.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry this is a little off topic :

besides weight, any other major improvement of the new model (susspension, geometry etc) ?

all 5 of my friends' 07 demo8 cracks in bb area (but replaced under warranty) - that keeps me from buying the new one...


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

b15mo said:


> sorry this is a little off topic :
> 
> besides weight, any other major improvement of the new model (susspension, geometry etc) ?
> 
> all 5 of my friends' 07 demo8 cracks in bb area (but replaced under warranty) - that keeps me from buying the new one...


what do they do on their bikes? because I've seen some people going HUGE on the new Demo's and nothing has cracked on the frame at all.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

dhtahoe said:


> Even Turpin did very well in NORBA pro DH in 2006 on a Demo 8. So did Curtis Keene (Cane Creek).


(EVAN) Turpin not (EVEN) learn how to spell names. And wasnt he racing a tricked out Big hit not a demo??? That is what i have always seen him on.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

manufacturing defect... early 2007 demo8, hair crack at the end of the left BB shell. same as in demo tread in spez section in this forum, or you can check www.sepedaku.com my friends post their bikes there. Kudos to spez though, good & quick replacement policy although my friend got different colour frame (painted not anodized)... with thicker BB shell area - but still thin & welded compared to solid forged 2006 demo8 bb shell.

anyway, anyone race the demo in world cup / uci dh with success?


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Specialized= Special-Ed
Once on the short bus... always on the short bus.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

b15mo said:


> manufacturing defect... early 2007 demo8, hair crack at the end of the left BB shell. same as in demo tread in spez section in this forum, or you can check www.sepedaku.com my friends post their bikes there. Kudos to spez though, good & quick replacement policy although my friend got different colour frame (painted not anodized)... with thicker BB shell area - but still thin & welded compared to solid forged 2006 demo8 bb shell.
> 
> anyway, anyone race the demo in world cup / uci dh with success?


wow, good to know! Hope my 08' Demo 8 I doesnt do that...


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

The wheel path is susposed to be a little different and it rides very differently. The head tube is more slack. Specialized said it is better with square edge bumps and id have to agree. As far as cracking mine didn't and im sure the problem will be fixed by 08.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

wow... nice pic ! great riding... 
is that '08 demo8? what colour?


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

That is a 07 warranty frame. Specialized gave it to me when i broke my 05. It is red with argyle stickers. I sold it and now have a 08 II with some upgrades.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

nice... 05 replaced by 07 :thumbsup: 

howbot 08, is it better still?


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

i dont have a picture of mine but it is the same as this except xt brakes a x9 der and time pedals. I got it in september and still havent ridden it anywhere good. I race Jr X. Im going to get some 823s before the season starts.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

nice.. good luck for your new season...

i also use ex823s for dh - love em.. but the dh tracks here aren't that extreme, so i use single crown forks on my (old) d8..


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

Where do you live


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

bandung, indonesia  - it's a medium sized city in west java, in mountain area... we have cool climate (around 18-26 celcius) and mostly sunny days all year long...

we are mostly weekend warriors and have limited skills... just for fun. check out http://www.bandungallmountain.com/


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I finally took my bike out for a spin yesterday- but I'm still a beginner so I left the big jumps to the DH studs. I did find a small jump that I felt comfortable doing. This was my first time ever jumping a bike- I gotta say its way different from doing a ladder drop.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

that's quite big for my standard :thumbsup: 

improvements in weight and susspension make me want the new demo... but i have to sell my old d8 and sxt - or should i wait for 2009 version...


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

b15mo said:


> that's quite big for my standard :thumbsup:
> 
> improvements in weight and susspension make me want the new demo... but i have to sell my old d8 and sxt - or should i wait for 2009 version...


I would rather keep the old D8 and SXT. I like having more than one bike. If there is even going to be anything significant for 09' than I would wait. Beyond the stupid 888RCV top out problem I absolutely love the bike- although I do plan on having more than one DH/FR bike tI doubht it would ever replace my Demo.

BTW strange enough- marzocchi doesnt make a softer spring for the RCV fork and they said I could take it out and run on air. Surprisingly it works very well- although the top out is still there, the fork overall feels great.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Specialized no longer supports/sponsors gravity events.

The rider is the competitive part, not the bike. Look at Sanjay

[/QUOTE]

Yes, it is the arrow, not the indian, my young patawon.


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

agree... i look for the best possible tools (bike) for my limited budget 
well this is me with my old demo8 during oakley dh c'ship indonesia 07 - it's built as light as possible but still weights in at around 37lbs (16.8kg)


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Bismo.. I can't open your picture. Must be something wrong with my machine.
Btw, good luck for your race in Malang.. and give your Demo a real beat


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

mtbames190 said:


> (EVAN) Turpin not (EVEN) learn how to spell names. And wasnt he racing a tricked out Big hit not a demo??? That is what i have always seen him on.


Sorry Evan rode a Demo in 2006! Sorry for the misspell. No need to flame there hoss.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

b15mo said:


> but still weights in at around 37lbs (16.8kg)


37 lbs is awesome for a full DH rig. my v10 is about 45lbs right now.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

aword4you said:


> I think not too many people race them because they are heavy (the rear end is a freaking tank).


Uh, the '07 Demos are some of the lightest production DH bikes made. They look like freaking tanks and they are ugly as freaking tanks, but they aren't heavy.

The Demo is an awesome race bike. The biggest problem racers have with the '07 D8s is the ultra-slack head angle.

Specialized in their infinite wisdom, gave up on the gravity race scene while companies like Iron Horse embrace it. That is why the trails are littered with Sundays these days. People think the Demo is only a freeride bike because S doesn't promote it as a race bike.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

MDJ said:


> Uh, the '07 Demos are some of the lightest production DH bikes made. They look like freaking tanks and they are ugly as freaking tanks, but they aren't heavy.
> 
> The Demo is an awesome race bike. The biggest problem racers have with the '07 D8s is the ultra-slack head angle.
> 
> Specialized in their infinite wisdom, gave up on the gravity race scene while companies like Iron Horse embrace it. That is why the trails are littered with Sundays these days. People think the Demo is only a freeride bike because S doesn't promote it as a race bike.


My bike weighs like 43lbs. It's got an XC crankset on it. Other than the wheelset it's got lightish parts. Why is 6lbs heavier than Socom's?

FWIW, I've got the Demo I, so maybe it is just that the Demo II is lighter?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I need to get my Demo 7 weighed. Heres how stands


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> I need to get my Demo 7 weighed. Heres how stands


that bike is gay.....if you got some blue hubs w/ white rims, then it would be tight, or all red wheels, you know. Just Kidding, nice bike, i say it is like 39.5lbs.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Djponee said:


> that bike is gay.....if you got some blue hubs w/ white rims, then it would be tight, or all red wheels, you know. Just Kidding, nice bike, i say it is like 39.5lbs.


If i were to venture a guess... i'd put that right about 42lbs.. maybe 41.5lbs.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> If i were to venture a guess... i'd put that right about 42lbs.. maybe 41.5lbs.


maybe you are right, you had one not me, but i was saying that based off of what my bike feels like at 43lbs compared to his.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

my demo 7 1 is pretty much stock and it tips the scales at 42.10 lbs (small)...so u are looking at the same weight as mine if not heavier (if it's a bigger frame)


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

softailteamrider said:


> Bismo.. I can't open your picture. Must be something wrong with my machine.
> Btw, good luck for your race in Malang.. and give your Demo a real beat


thanks.. how come you know the race in malang?  too bad i'm not going to the race there (got to work this weekend)

my 'old' demo is in http://b15mo.pinkbike.com/album/Specialized-DEMO8/


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

MDJ said:


> The biggest problem racers have with the '07 D8s is the ultra-slack head angle.
> 
> Specialized in their infinite wisdom, gave up on the gravity race scene while companies like Iron Horse embrace it. That is why the trails are littered with Sundays these days. People think the Demo is only a freeride bike because S doesn't promote it as a race bike.


is it too slack? i noticed it's 1 degree slacker than old demo...

too bad spez don't compete in world cup champs... and can't get feedback from the racers


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

my Demo 8 I stock came in at 43.13 size small.


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

b15mo said:


> thanks.. how come you know the race in malang?  too bad i'm not going to the race there (got to work this weekend)
> 
> my 'old' demo is in http://b15mo.pinkbike.com/album/Specialized-DEMO8/


Indeed a sweet rig.. and 37 lbs is awesome for a DH bike. Is that a DHX 5 with Ti spring back there..?
Well to your original post it's a pity that Spesh doesn't have a dedicated DH team like SC or even the late Honda (before they disbanded themselves..). They have such nice DH line up...


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

i want to race with my new demo 7 but i live in hong kong and there is only 5 races a year and 3 of them for 20yrs+ for some strange reason


----------



## b15mo (Apr 17, 2007)

softailteamrider said:


> Indeed a sweet rig.. and 37 lbs is awesome for a DH bike. Is that a DHX 5 with Ti spring back there..?
> Well to your original post it's a pity that Spesh doesn't have a dedicated DH team like SC or even the late Honda (before they disbanded themselves..). They have such nice DH line up...


not yet ti, it's steel spring.. i save weight by using SC air forks, hope hubs, tubeless, etc. 

also, it would be nice spez hire brian lopez for their 2009 dedicated DH team


----------

